# Momma and babies make a special appearance lol



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

*Momma*








*acouple babies(not sure how many there are yet)*
*these little bubs fell out of the nest when momma came out to eat:lol:*
*they were still latched on as she came out of the nest.*
*









*i didnt clean today so it is kind of a mess


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

eewww little naked babies :lol: I was glad guineas came out guineas  But they aren't ugly :3 lil' pinkies.. But they do grow fast don't they? Lil' pink babies :3 I usually try cleaning around the nest, without mama attacking or being all uptight. (coming from someone who cleaned many rodent's cages with babies in it!)


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I love the babies! They are so cute!!!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

:-D thanks
i just managed to do that about five minutes ago.
First five minutes was alittle tense but i moved alittle
slower then usual as Momma sniffed my hands and wandered about the tank
unless i accidently moved too fast and scared her into a corner.
Brushed up all the leftovers, gave the corners a light wash with a damp tissue
since all my rags were in the wash lol what luck? lol
She is a picky one compared to the other 5. so i was able to get some lab blocks to go with some seed and afew treats. She does like lettuce :-|
not offered too much. 
Needless to say i got it tidier then before lol 
She seemed to relax half way through.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

she doesn't like lettuce? nonsense! :lol:

Yeah I remember working in the store here... they had "feeder hamsters". Usually they are aggressive and you hope they don't bite you because they BITE! lol. Well one clambered into my hand, all friendly... And we were told nice ones can be taken out and sold <3 I took her out, day after she had babies, with TWO nests the silly thing... 9 babies, 2 nests, all survived O_O So I know how hard it is to clean hahaha... she followed my hand around, and I stayed away from the nest. But she did clamber into my hand :roll:


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

the kids were trying to talk me into a hamster but after that one bit me 
i was definitely not going to get one atleast not until the kids are alot older.
as cute as they look i just dont feel they are for me lol
I did a pretty good job as far as im concerned lol and yes she did follow me sniffing my fingers as i scraped up some of the seeds she tossed aside all over the tank:shock:
Question: Is vitamin drops for gerbils and such good for them ? the mice?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I am the only one with a tame hamster!! lol 

I love little pinkies.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I had a tame hamster. He was cute!! then he became mean and grumpy. :roll: my cousins get all the good ones... they never bite, they wander the house like a dog, they beg for food LIKE A DOG xDD even hamsters I worked with, they all turned mean eventually asides from the beautiful breeder pair. Their babies were very friendly too - good genes = good animals xD


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I used to work at an exotic animal shelter and they had rats with pinkies. One time I, being inexperienced, stuck my hand in to see the babies, and momma rat bit me!! She didn't pierce skin, so it must have just been a warning bite lol.

Congrats on the little boogers. They are adorable :-D :-D


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw Baby mice! Brings me back to when my sister used to breed them (as a hobby ) we had so many mice we didn't know what to do with them!! 
Hamsters are a sossy rodent but I always had very tolerant syrians. I don't know about dwarf hams. RATS make a far better kid friendly pet than hamsters. More people need to know that. 

Anyways, congrats on the babies. What are you doing with the babies?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you :-D 

I hadnt really planned on having babies mice but a friend at a petstore asked me to take her because she didnt want to sell it as a feeder because she was close to having the babies, needless to say i took them.

I was thinking of raising them as pet mice and talked to the school my kids go to about having them there, well atleast one as a project. 
I dont think i could give them up to be fed to anything lol 
I know it will be hard to find homes for them but i have to try.
Im going to take Momma out for abit and spot clean the tank as well as check to see if they are male or female, IF she will let me :lol:

we will get into the rats once Im sure this place is going to be a permanent home so i can arrange one of the rooms into a proper animal room.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

If your school agrees to take one, send 2 of the same gender. Males smell so I suggest 2 females  There are some good online diagrams on how to sex them!

Also, if you had no experience with the popcorn stage, they're like little kangraoos!!! and pop everywhere, even out of your hand. Little spazzes. I miss having mice but I don't miss the cage cleanings!! 

Good luck!


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

My grandfather used to breed rabbits and my pet rabbit had a litter of five bouncy baby bunnies. I mean bouncing literally. Popcorn is an apt description. :lol:


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

lol. yes i have read about the popcorn stage on the fun mouse site 
so far it has been the main site i go to for information. I have also been watching videos from CreekValleyCritters on youtube, stu, mattie, quasi, and evelyn are so cute :-D lol
I havent checked the babies yet but did alittle tidying up. Heard tiny squeaking as she shuffled around inside the nest. Dying to have a closer look :lol:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

CreekValleyCritters is my FAVOURTIE! lol I'm subscribed. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ww, they're so cute!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

im subscribed too lol 

It will be one week tomorrow, well as far as i read from the site.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

My dad says i have to keep my room clean for a month/ turn in my homework a ton and do extra credit.





little does he know i'll do it after school starts :twisted:
:crazy:


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

You're making me want mice even more...

I loved the little mouse I used to have, and seeing them and the rats at work makes me want a couple again (which is a no-go for a while). Alas, eventually...

On the hamster front: the only ones I really trust at work are the Chinese Dwarves and the Robo Dwarves -- the Syrians and the Russian Dwarves (the Russians especially) I don't as too often they're ready, and willing, to bite. The Chinese and Robos, it doesn't even seem to cross their minds to try and bite. Though, there is currently one "fluffy" Syrian that will let me pet her a bit without any fuss.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

With patience, I've never had a problem with biting syrians! That's all I ever had!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

^^
IME Syrians are very mellow compared to russian campbells and robos.

IMO syrians are easiest to tame, then winter whites, then russian campbells, then robos. lol

I hate when young kids they have a mean hamster - they usually bother it every 2 minutes which loses the hamster's trust or never take it out so there is no bond.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I had picked the rotten one out of the bunch for my hamster :roll: His parents were very friendly, well bred and were bonded with each other. They cared for their babies and only if the baby was sick would they remove them from the others... generally 99% of their babies had that disposition, but mine turned into a menaie  my friend owns him now and she says he bites whether or not your in his territory or he's out of the cage.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Sometimes hamsters are just that way - like yours. lol Most of the 'mean' ones are mis-treated.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

agreed. However I've met so many territorial ones  ironic I saved the one feeder hamster who was friendly ( a lil' skittish) and she had babies xD all her babies were mean though. :roll: Anyone who has a friendly hamster is lucky in my opinion


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

When genes go bad.....


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

:lol: theres a mean streak in all species 

I finally got some more pictures :-D 















theres more then these 6 that i didnt notice, havent counted them all yet.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

aww lol


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Haha, my reaction too was, "Awww"


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

i took a slightly closer look and it seems there are atleast 10 babies, give or take. lol it was hard trying to count them with all the squirming around lol


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

maybe when things are not so hectic around here i will give more consideration to a hamster lol but that may not be for some time.
its going to be quite the decision lol


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

1 week and 3 days... 








seen atleast 3 light colored ones hoping for a white one 
going to give them a good check tomorrow when the kids are in school
to see which ones need skirts and which ones need pants lol


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

LOL cuite


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

awwww they just too cute!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

aw  is momma mouse still as protective of them?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

she seems to be, when im replenishing her dish and spot cleaning she follows my hand and if i am too close to the nest-box she gives my fingers alittle nip lol
She does seem to be comfortable enough with me to let me sneek a peek on occassion and its been a total of atleast four times since they were born.
Today will be the day I will actually hold them :-D so excited!


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Freakin' adorable little things...and sounds like Momma is a good momma.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome let us know how it goes!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

week 2 - give or take a day. lol its cunfusing especially when i dont know for sure if they were born on the 21st of april.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

oops... lol wrong picture
heres the right one, quarter used for size reference.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

AW, they grow so fast!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

aww they are soo adorable!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

one of three white ones







sorry about the brightness...


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

their eyes are open now :-D and the two of three white ones are female.
I was able to find one boy so far but going to set up a better time to look at all of them. I didnt the last time because Ronin decided he wanted to join in and be a pest as i was looking at the other girls.


----------

